# Nobel Committee Asked to Strip Obama's Peace Prize



## The T (Mar 29, 2011)

*Nobel Committee Asked to Strip Obama's Peace Prize*

By Noel Sheppard | March 22, 2011 | 10:09

As "Obama has now fired more cruise missiles than all other Nobel Peace prize winners combined" was posted all over the internet at various social networking sites Monday, the President of Bolivia along with a Russian political leader launched a campaign to get this dubious honor stripped from Barack Obama in the wake of his attack on Libya.


As Digital Journal reported:






Liberal Democratic Party of Russia leader and Vice-Chairman of the State Duma Vladimir Zhirinovsky released a statement today calling for the Nobel Prize Committee to take back the honour bestowed on US President Barack Obama in 2009.
Zhirinovsky said the attacks were "another outrageous act of aggression by NATO forces and, in particular, the United States," and that the attacks demonstrated a "colonial policy" with "one goal: to establish control over Libyan oil and the Libyan regime." He said the prize was now hypocritical as a result.
Bolivian President Evo Morales echoed the call: "How is it possible that a Nobel Peace Prize winner leads a gang to attack and invade? This is not a defence of human rights or self-determination."

_________________________

I would add:

What business does the Nobel Comittee have awarding something to someone that hadn't DONE anything of NOTE to earn it...

Will he give it back? And the Monetary prize?

*I DOUBT IT*


----------



## Sallow (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah..so we've gone from far right winger, to far right liberatarian, to what..a far right citizen of the world? 

Since when did you give a fuck about the Nobel Prize?

Oh wait..it must be ODS..


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 29, 2011)

Vladimir Zhirinovsky??? LOLOL. He's the Russian equivalent of the John Birch society  

You never fail to impress w/ your right-wing,  kool-aid drinking, inspired threads.


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 29, 2011)

Considering they gave it to him for, well, NOTHING!!!  The Nobel Peace Prize is no longer a prize.  It's lost it's credibility.  No one will care any more who gets it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Mar 29, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Ah..so we've gone from far right winger, to far right liberatarian, to what..a far right citizen of the world?
> 
> Since when did you give a fuck about the Nobel Prize?
> 
> Oh wait..it must be ODS..



Damn.  Beat me to it.


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just remember this:


----------



## hipeter924 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh good they finally get the guts, how about cutting these other warmongers off the list as well. 

Jimmy Carter (2002)
Yasser Arafat (1994)
Shimon Peres (1994)
Yitzhak Rabin (1994)
Menachem Begin (1978)
Muhammad Anwar Al Sadat (1978)
Henry A. Kissinger (1973) 
Woodrow Wilson (1919)
Theodore Roosevelt (1907)

You can find more warmongers as well as total scumbags here: http://www.nobelprizes.com/nobel/peace/

Use wikipedia on the some of the names there, are they deserving of their prizes?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 30, 2011)

The T said:


> *Nobel Committee Asked to Strip Obama's Peace Prize*
> 
> By Noel Sheppard | March 22, 2011 | 10:09
> 
> ...



He can ask all he wants, doesn't mean anyone agrees with him.  I think I'll ask that Cheney/Bush be brought up on war crimes charges...  

Seems right to me.


----------



## Finnguy (Mar 30, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Oh good they finally get the guts, how about cutting these other warmongers off the list as well.
> 
> Jimmy Carter (2002)
> Yasser Arafat (1994)
> ...



Jimmy Carter was not a war monger. There was not a war during his presidency. He got his award for all his humanitarian work since, which he continues to this day.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2011)

Finnguy said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good they finally get the guts, how about cutting these other warmongers off the list as well.
> ...



It depends on your defininition of "Peace."  For far to many people peace is defined as the lack of conflict. True peace, however, is the resolution of conflict. For many of our recent recipients they have gotten their prize not for the resolution of a given conflict, but for basically a lull in the fighting over said conflict. True Clauswitzian resolution requires the conditions for the start of the conflict to be completely resolved, anything else is simply a break in the fighting.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 30, 2011)

Didn't Obama get it for the peace he was going to bring ? He was just getting his ass kissed nothing more. It proves that the Nobel Prize is just another piece of metal and some cash, to be handed out to the latest greatest rock star.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2011)

Barack Obama deserved his Peace Prize and will certainly be considered one of the most prestigious recipients


----------



## Againsheila (Mar 30, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Barack Obama deserved his Peace Prize and will certainly be considered one of the most prestigious recipients



??????

Even Obama didn't understand why he got it.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 30, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Barack Obama deserved his Peace Prize and will certainly be considered one of the most prestigious recipients



This is satire, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama deserved his Peace Prize and will certainly be considered one of the most prestigious recipients
> ...



Far from it...

The Nobel Committee considers racism to be an impediment to world peace. Through its history, the US was considered a bastion of government endorsed racism. The election of a black man in the most powerful position on earth was a pivotal point in our racial history and the Nobel Committee acknowledged it

Much like Martin Luther King and Nelson Mandela


----------



## Nate (Mar 30, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If thats the case, shouldn't it be the people who elected him be the recipients of the Nobel?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2011)

Nate said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You should be proud of your contribution


----------



## Nate (Mar 30, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why would I be proud of something I wrote on a messageboard, it's not like I cured cancer. This is just a way to kill time between classes... Still the question does bare repeating, why did Obama deserve the Nobel? Because of his skin tone?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2011)

Nate said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nate said:
> ...



You don't believe that skin tone is a significant issue in US History?

A black man getting elected President is not a trivial historical matter. When Obama was born, a great number of states would have seen his father lynched for marrying a white woman. His rise to the Presidency was historic

Getting elected president is no trivial matter especially when you have a name like Barack Hussein Obama.


----------



## Nate (Mar 30, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





> You don't believe that skin tone is a significant issue in US History?


Certainly but do I think that alone warrents a peace prize? No. Again, he was elected because color blind Americans put him in office.



> A black man getting elected President is not a trivial historical matter. When Obama was born, a great number of states would have seen his father lynched for marrying a white woman. His rise to the Presidency was historic


Very true, but why him? Thurgood Marshall broke the mold becoming the first African American to become a SC judge during the time when Obama's parents, as you stated, may have been hung.



> Getting elected president is no trivial matter especially when you have a name like Barack Hussein Obama


Again, true. And I'm proud to have seen it happen in my lifetime.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 30, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Barack Obama deserved his Peace Prize and will certainly be considered one of the most prestigious recipients


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 30, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Bosun (Mar 30, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> Didn't Obama get it for the peace he was going to bring ? He was just getting his ass kissed nothing more. It proves that the Nobel Prize is just another piece of metal and some cash, to be handed out to the latest greatest rock star.



NOBEL PEACE PRIZE IS BOLOGNY..

REMEMBER WHEN ARAFAT GOT HIS?  Arafat's pledge to renounce terrorism and devote himself to peace was an a big lie.. he continued to embrace the Hamas terrorist organization. 

Arafat remained committed to the total destruction of Israel and the use of terror to accomplish his goals until the day he died...  

Bunch of feel good liberals trying to appease phonies, that is what the nobel peace prize has turned into.  it is the liberal circle jerk...  Obama proves it is a liberal circle jerk...


----------



## Bosun (Mar 30, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Oh good they finally get the guts, how about cutting these other warmongers off the list as well.
> 
> Jimmy Carter (2002)
> Yasser Arafat (1994)
> ...



carter is a retard, arafat a lifelong terrorist.  there are others with a degree of credibility and some without..... the nobel peace prize is now a circle jerk...


----------



## Bosun (Mar 30, 2011)

Finnguy said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good they finally get the guts, how about cutting these other warmongers off the list as well.
> ...


if you can count carter as an anti semitic and lifelong supporter of the palestinian terror network, as peace, well, that takes the cake...  carter shows his incompetence daily.  but then again if one is a died in the wool liberal, it will not register...


----------



## Bosun (Mar 30, 2011)

martybegan said:


> Finnguy said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



you tell em marty.....


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 31, 2011)

Bosun said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Obama get it for the peace he was going to bring ? He was just getting his ass kissed nothing more. It proves that the Nobel Prize is just another piece of metal and some cash, to be handed out to the latest greatest rock star.
> ...



I wondr what Nobel would have to say about it?


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 31, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So is that what you believe then, That the U.S. was up until the election of Bari Obama the last great bastion of racism ? And that thanks to Bari it is all gone now ? If that's the case then he does need to return it because according to all the heads of the anti racism folks like rainbow push, The Race, and Al Sharpton racism is alive and well in the U.S.A. When you say what you said here you are deliberately  or accidentally (the last one I hope) not telling the truth. I can name a bunch of places ware racism is worse. Like Mexico. Just ask an illegal alien from Guatemala what the Mexicans do to them when they catch them. The U.S.A was never an only bastion of racism, We were always honest about and had a free press that was allowed to report on it. In short, Bull Shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Nope

Merely marks a major milestone in our progress in eliminating racial intollerance. The US is the Big Cheese with a well documented history of racism. Electing a black man to lead us was a significant historical event

It was rightfully recognized by the Nobel Committee


----------



## hipeter924 (Mar 31, 2011)

Finnguy said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good they finally get the guts, how about cutting these other warmongers off the list as well.
> ...


Are you sure? Most of them got it simply because they were people the Nobel Judges liked, if you look at all the people who got it (even if you take Carter and Peres off that list).* 

*Many of those the Judges liked were professional fraudsters and assholes, and every award is politically motivated in some way. If it was me I would have turned the award down, as its more of an insult than a blessing.


----------



## hipeter924 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bosun said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good they finally get the guts, how about cutting these other warmongers off the list as well.
> ...


Some meaning, not all. Carter a retard? Even I wouldn't go so far to say that, his policies certainly led nowhere in peace terms as the conflict between Palestinians and Israelis started up again. As for Arafat, he agreed to peace, only to attack Israel and turn on the deal, he got his punishment/reward for that, and now his supporters will have to live with it. Finally the Nobel prize is not a circle, but a circus.


----------



## Bosun (Mar 31, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



maybe my describing jimah as a retard may not be that accurate... jimah is a nut case that is for sure...  he is anti semitic, does not know which end is up, and messes up everything he puts his hands on, EXCEPT for Habitat for Humanity... 

There he may have a good supervisor telling him how to hit nails....  jimah has no leadership capabilities.  he is living proof that poop floats to the top...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2011)

Bosun said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Bosun said:
> ...



Jimah managed to negotiate the only lasting peace in the Middle East

He has also been repeatedly called upon for his foreign policy and negotiating skills


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 31, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



Lasted how long ? And called on by whom ? and his skills have gotten us ware ? And as for the racism bull shit, Bari has done nothing in that fight but show up and look good, or better yet he has only been present. He has never gotten his hands dirty.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 31, 2011)

Even Obama is beginning to acknowledge The Obvious:

_As he usually does when introducing Energy Secretary Steven Chu, the president told Georgetown University students that Chu is a Nobel Prize winner for physics.

*"He actually deserved his Nobel Prize," Obama said *-- a reference to his own Nobel Peace Prize, which he won in 2009 more for his goals than his achievements. (In fact, he was waging wars in Afghanistan and Iraq at the time.)_


Obama quips his Nobel prize wasn't deserved - The Oval: Tracking the Obama presidency


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2011)

Momanohedhunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bosun said:
> ...



The Israel/Egypt peace accord has lasted 35 years

Carters opinions and negotiating skills are valued around the world.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 31, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Even Obama is beginning to acknowledge The Obvious:
> 
> _As he usually does when introducing Energy Secretary Steven Chu, the president told Georgetown University students that Chu is a Nobel Prize winner for physics.
> 
> ...



Obama is great isn't he?

Humble , unassuming


----------



## Sallow (Mar 31, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Even Obama is beginning to acknowledge The Obvious:
> 
> _As he usually does when introducing Energy Secretary Steven Chu, the president told Georgetown University students that Chu is a Nobel Prize winner for physics.
> 
> ...



I know conservatives don't get self effacing humor. 

They'd rather the laugh riot Bush put out in that video where he was looking for weapons of mass destruction around the white house.

Real knee slapper..I tell you. Bet all the boys and girls that were put into coffins as a result of that war had a chuckle too.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 31, 2011)

There is NOTHING self-effacing about Obama.

A Self-Effacing personality doesn't erect Styrofoam Pillars for his faux temple.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 31, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That Carter got Arafat to commit to peace with Israel makes him an anti-semite. I guess the "retard" part kicks in with the hiring to Paul Volcker to save the economy..and the "Poop" part comes in with his service in the military on a submarine.

Real dreg of life there..in the minds of Conservatives.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Dummycrats could not comprehend what Bill Clinton was telling them. Obama Called on Anti War BS on Campaign Trail.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLDx4NZr2u4"]Obama Called on Anti War BS on Campaign Trail[/ame]


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 31, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



By whom ? I was about 3 when Israel/Egypt framework was done so forgive me on that one as I am public educated.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Mar 31, 2011)

Sallow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Momanohedhunter said:
> ...



Well if he did get Arafat to agree to peace with israel no body must have told his boys. Anyway here is Jimbo speaking on it.- 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDKw0f95k7Q&feature=related]YouTube - President Jimmy Carter pounds israel[/ame]


----------



## The T (Apr 1, 2011)

boedicca said:


> There is NOTHING self-effacing about Obama.
> 
> A Self-Effacing personality doesn't erect Styrofoam Pillars for his faux temple.


 





*ApollObama*


----------



## LumpyPostage (Apr 12, 2011)

"Obama has now fired more cruise missiles than all other Nobel Peace prize winners combined"

Henri Dunant never fired any cruise missiles?



KissMy said:


> *Dummycrats could not comprehend what Bill Clinton was telling them. Obama Called on Anti War BS on Campaign Trail.*
> 
> Obama Called on Anti War BS on Campaign Trail


The punchline at the end is the best part.


----------

